# Nikon mirrorless camera???



## Flake (Jul 22, 2011)

http://nikonrumors.com/2011/07/21/picture-of-nikons-mirrorless-camera-mount.aspx/

Will they beat Canon to the launch and can Canon resist launching their own mirrorless model once Nikon join the market?


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 22, 2011)

go nikon.
the more competition, the better it is for us consumers, both in price and innovation.
i'd be presuming nikon will be making an adapter to mount their F-mount SLR lenses.
But what? No Screw? No in-body AF motor? We won't be able to AF with our 20-year old F-mount lenses without motors in the lenses?  :

and 1/2.5" sensor? ouch, nikon, ouch. i'd buy a u4/3 PEN before i think of that, if i was all but the biggest die-hard nikon fan...


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 22, 2011)

This is such a physical problem, we can't have it all 

(1) Nex cameras with small bodies, good APS-C image quality, and Big APS-C lens which defeats the purpose.

(2) Fuji X100, nice camera and lens size (and really beautiful !) , good APS-C image quality, compromise of fixed prime lens.

(3) Pentax Q, extreme small body and lens, with a very very small sensor.


Just a different combination of balance !

now let's see Canon's move ....


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 22, 2011)

4) Leica M9, Fullframe sensor, really short flange distance, patented mirror thing on sensor to overcome angle of incidence problem, really nice glass, but have to sell your EF 800mm to buy one...


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 23, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> 4) Leica M9, Fullframe sensor, really short flange distance, patented mirror thing on sensor to overcome angle of incidence problem, really nice glass, but have to sell your EF 800mm to buy one...



This one beats them all. I don't know much about it's lenses. Some are very small compared to Canon, but others seems to be just slightly smaller.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jul 23, 2011)

Flake said:


> Will they beat Canon to the launch and can Canon resist launching their own mirrorless model once Nikon join the market?



who cares what nikon does?

canon will release a mirrorless camera when they think they are ready.


----------



## Flake (Jul 23, 2011)

I care what Nikon does!

I have a huge investment in Canon gear & I need them to remain a market leader or at least a close follower. In addition it's important that the market remains healthy, because competition drives innovation & product development. 

It's also important that there's an element of competition between the top companies to keep prices reasonable.

The 5D MkII was released maybe before it was fully ready (auto focus) because of pressure from Nikons D700 so it's not true to say that they will release it when they are ready!


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 23, 2011)

Although much has been said about a compact interchangeable lens camera from various brands, the only firms to launch one are companies that don't have a wide successful range of DSLR's/MF cameras - Nikon and Canon have a vast market share of DSLR'S, bridge cams and compacts, and Pentax has just lauched a micro system with a tiny sensor, which won't affect it's DSLR sales.

However, Sony, Panasonic, Fuji and Olympus now have a poor market share in DSLR's, thus are seeking any way to grab a bigger share as they can't apparently compete with the big two. Samsung are a bit of an oddball and so new to the market, I'm not sure where their share will go, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them snapping at Canon/Nikon's ankles within 5 years, perhaps even market share leader in 10. Watch this space !

So, although Nikon appears to have a system, Canon has patents for and EVIL, is it really an essential item for them or just a diversion from what they know best ?


----------



## Amber (Jul 23, 2011)

the new mirrorless demo machine is here, temperatly named X810. The user is not going to post pictures of the whole camera due to trade secret and he do not want to lost his job. but he did post a picture of the mount as requested by other users. ;D   :


----------



## gene_can_sing (Jul 23, 2011)

Mirrorless would be great for a video camera. The ability to use any lens and PL mounts would be huge. I'm sure Canon's eventual (and they do take a LONG time) large sensor video camera will be mirrorless with an EF adaptor. 

I have to say, having an Electronic View Finder vs. the traditional mirror VF is really nice because you have a much more accurate view of the exposure with an EVF, though I would still use it with the meter. With a mirror, you can't tell crap for exposure based on the VF, and have to rely solely on the meter for proper exposure.


----------

